# Getting pierced in Bath...



## sned (Dec 12, 2005)

Ahoy. I have been toying with the idea of getting my lip pierced for a while now.

Just wondering a few things:

* Where in Bath can I get it done?
* How much does it cost? - I heard it would be about £25 but the person I asked doesn't have any piercings so I dunno whether to trust them!
* Does it hurt?
* How long does it hurt for?
* What other implications are there?

* Scott J - what do you think of the idea?

Cheers


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 12, 2005)

sned said:
			
		

> Ahoy. I have been toying with the idea of getting my lip pierced for a while now.
> 
> Just wondering a few things:
> 
> ...




Ok well as I have had most of my face pierced at some time or other, when you say lip, do you mean Labrette or a lip ring  ?


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 12, 2005)

Last piercing I had was 30 plus jewellery, a few years ago now.  Wherever you go it really should be done like a medical procedure, gloves, sealed equipment, nice medically room ect...  Going cheap may be a false economy.  If they insist on wiping your skin with a steret (not really neccercery) make sure it is dry befor the needle goes in as it will hurt more than it needs to.

In mouth piercings infections are more common.

Personally I think hoops in lips look chavvy and the ones in the middle make you look like some saddo heavy metal fan, but hey I am all done with silly piercings and I had em in really silly places !  And after all it's your face your messing up....


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 12, 2005)

sned said:
			
		

> Ahoy. I have been toying with the idea of getting my lip pierced for a while now.
> 
> Just wondering a few things:
> 
> ...



theres a tattoist up London road which I think does piercing as well..opposite what used to be the Hat  
Should be about thirty quid i reckon, it does hurt but not for that long and from personal experience seem less inclined to go nasty than other piercings but you have to keep it in for six weeks as far as i remember so might need to think about work etc..good luck..


----------



## The Lone Runner (Dec 12, 2005)

I dunno about Bath, but Pierced-Up in Bristol is really good.  

map here...


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 12, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I dunno about Bath, but Pierced-Up in Bristol is really good.
> 
> map here...




Yeah Peirced Up are top. The guy running it reeally knows his stuff and his 'clinic' was far cleaner than most GPs that I have ever been in. Equipment was more modern too.


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Yeah Peirced Up are top. The guy running it reeally knows his stuff and his 'clinic' was far cleaner than most GPs that I have ever been in. Equipment was more modern too.


Thirded... had my lip pierced here and he did a top job


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 13, 2005)

Do your own, like my fourteen year daughter did twice, (it was in the wrong place first time)


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2005)

I've done my own a couple of times, never done myself serious damage though


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope to have the back of my neck pierced this weekend    my 12th and final piercing


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 13, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I hope to have the back of my neck pierced this weekend    my 12th and final piercing



That's gross.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 13, 2005)

gee thanks ! !


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That's gross.



Not gross but made me shudder!!  

I'm intending to get my lip pierced one day, it would be a ring at the left side.
And what's wrong with being a metal fan Zaskar??


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 13, 2005)

sheesh talk about kick me when self esteem is low thanks geri


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I hope to have the back of my neck pierced this weekend    my 12th and final piercing


How many you gonna get on your neck? I've seen people with 2, 3 or even 4 all the way down their neck. I was gonna get it done, even had an appointment booked, but then pussied out at the last minute


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 13, 2005)

Just the 1 for now I may take out a few others if i want more. but i know my tongue and bridge of nose piercings are not coming out for a VERY long time


----------



## sned (Dec 13, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> theres a tattoist up London road which I think does piercing as well..opposite what used to be the Hat
> Should be about thirty quid i reckon, it does hurt but not for that long and from personal experience seem less inclined to go nasty than other piercings but you have to keep it in for six weeks as far as i remember so might need to think about work etc..good luck..



thanks, will check that place out... if it looks dodgy i will go to brizzle. 

no problem about work cos i dont have a job and im at uni so thats no trouble.

quite looking forward to it although £30 seems a bit steep to have your face stabbed.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 13, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> sheesh talk about kick me when self esteem is low thanks geri



What the fuck has it got to do with your self esteem, what I think of piercings?

Like you have never said things that other people might find offensive


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 13, 2005)

sned said:
			
		

> thanks, will check that place out... if it looks dodgy i will go to brizzle.
> 
> no problem about work cos i dont have a job and im at uni so thats no trouble.
> 
> quite looking forward to it although £30 seems a bit steep to have your face stabbed.


But it does stay with you for a very long time unlike a few pints or a meal out...My mum was horrified at my tattoos until i convinced her they were a bargain as only thing i could possibly purchase that will never get lost, stolen or broken....the London rd place doesn't come with any recommndations as no-one i know has been there-If i would you would spend extra fiver on getting train to brizzle to go to place that's recommended...


----------



## user47632 (Dec 13, 2005)

sned said:
			
		

> Ahoy. I have been toying with the idea of getting my lip pierced for a while now.
> 
> Just wondering a few things:
> 
> ...


I say go for it! Personally the pain factor would mean I chicken out, but if you think yer 'ard enough....! 

I do think it would suit you. I'll ask my sister where she got her lip pierced/how it was etc.

See you this weekend


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 13, 2005)

Scott J said:
			
		

> I say go for it! Personally the pain factor would mean I chicken out, but if you think yer 'ard enough....!
> 
> I do think it would suit you. I'll ask my sister where she got her lip pierced/how it was etc.
> 
> See you this weekend


Is there anything cool going on in Bath this weekend?


----------



## user47632 (Dec 14, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Is there anything cool going on in Bath this weekend?


Nothing going on in Bath that I know of I'm afraid. However, we are going to Bristol zoo on saturday!  I haven't been since i was a kid, so should be fun.

And then in the evening there's three well-known London sound systems throwing a party somewhere in the South-West. I hoping it will be easy to get to, but if not there's Dissident's X-Mas mash-up at the Black Swan. 

I'll let you know when I next hear of a Bath free party.


----------



## sned (Dec 14, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Is there anything cool going on in Bath this weekend?




sned's coming back to Bath... does that count?


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 14, 2005)

sned said:
			
		

> sned's coming back to Bath... does that count?


*gets balloons and banners out, phones listings in Bath Chronicle*


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Just the 1 for now I may take out a few others if i want more. but i know my tongue and bridge of nose piercings are not coming out for a VERY long time


i want to get three down the back of my neck


----------



## sned (May 7, 2006)

Well i finally got it done! (in january) Forgot i started this post to be honest.

got it done in Portsmouth though! At Nick's. Very good actually... didn't hurt at all! will post a picture soon.


----------



## butterfly child (May 8, 2006)

How does a lip piercing affect snogging?


----------



## sned (May 9, 2006)

well mine's at the side.

at the moment i just have a stud but i did have a ring (which i put in too early causing pain and swelling )

with the stud it doesnt affect snogging at all but obviously with the ring you can feel its there, but before it started hurting it didnt feel bad at all. 

so yeah they can affect kissing but - in my experience - not in a bad way!


----------



## sned (May 11, 2006)

here's mine:


----------

